# Small balconies, great suggestions



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Does anyone has any great suggestions for small balconies in pictures 🙂 (not words)


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

How small?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

eeo said:


> How small?


Aaaw, fantastic!!! 🥰


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

no picure, but short:
-to stick willow twigs/branches in soil in some way, either along the edge or in a bigger pot in a corner, makes for cheap little trees. I don't think one is allowed to pick, but if doing it at dusk when noone sees it isn't a problem, they won't be missed.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

these kinds (from a search):









it is lighter than a proper tree with a trunk, and can be like a very thin hedge if wanting some privacy and feeling like sitting in greenery


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

attic said:


> these kinds (from a search):
> View attachment 881914
> 
> 
> it is lighter than a proper tree with a trunk, and can be like a very thin hedge if wanting some privacy and feeling like sitting in greenery


Those are great suggestions! 😃


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

I like the little lights on a wire, with batteries you can recharge in a little box. That way you can bring it in in winter to protect it some, and no need for socket. This thing with snake hazel was nice:








or along something only


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

attic said:


> I like the little lights on a wire, with batteries you can recharge in a little box. That way you can bring it in in winter to protect it some, and no need for socket. This thing with snake hazel was nice:
> View attachment 881915
> 
> or along something only


How stunning it is! 😍


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

eeo said:


> How small?


@eeo I forgot to say that my balcony is just a little bit but probaly not as much as twice as big as that one, and rounded. It is not allowed to hang things on the walls.


----------

